
Show HN: Elem-mint, a lightweight library for creating DOM elements - reddawn
https://www.npmjs.com/package/elem-mint
======
fiatjaf
This is useful, but it will be way too difficult for someone needing this kind
of library (i.e., anyone not using a framework or jQuery) to find it and use
it.

